
Hiring the 'rockstar'? All star teams don't perform well - jamesbritt
http://jeremy.tregunna.ca/articles/2011-08-17/hiring-the-rockstar-all-star-teams-dont-perform-well
======
mellery451
Having just recently been through a drawn-out, multiple interview process
recently only to be given a generic rejection email in the end, I really
appreciate some of the points the author is making. Particularly that (1)
hiring for personality fit is at least an important as technical "competence"
(insofar as competence can be measured in an interview) and (2) respecting the
developer's time as well as yours.

In my recent experience, for example, I devoted at least 15+ hours to the
process and got nothing in return (no meaningful feedback or criticism). There
is an obvious benefit IF you get a job offer you are happy with, but it's all
too easy for companies to cast a wide net when interviewing and waste lots of
hours of my time. At a minimum, I'll be more leery of inefficient interviewers
in the future.

